# What A Mess



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I can see both sides of the argument.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...suspended-for-cursing/?utm_term=.78f6f1810948


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

*"But at the same time, even if I do want to use words, and use them over and over again, it's my right to do so."*

Apparently relies strongly on the first amendment... while trying to deny others their rights under the second.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I can't. 
The boy learned that life is a series of choices, and choices have consequences.

He got off light. Cursing the wrong people can get you hurt. Or killed.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have some very trash mouthed younger grand kids who drop F bombs like we woud say hi. They was obviously not raised right. It would have got my mouth washed out with lye soap if I had pulled that back in the good old days. The world is in a big mess.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

The student showed no more disrespect or use any language our current president has not used. If the president can do it and allow his staff to do it everyone can do it . One of trumps press secretaries was on the news talking about anther white house staffer , Steve Bannon , sucking his own ding-a-ling.

trump as made fun of the disabled called people names and cursed in public . That is the standard. It is now acceptable to brag about cheating on three wives, to admit to paying off porn stars ( trump threatened to sue for 20 million should Stormy break the Nondisclosure agreement.) To use "locker room " talk when describing sexual assaults.

The student should not have been reported . If reported the school should not have taken any action against him. Did he say it in school at an assembly ? NO. Not a crime and the school should not have taken any action. 
The staff member was not being cursed at only his boss . So which one of you reading this has never called a Congressperson or senator an ass or worse ?

http://time.com/4978212/donald-trump-cursing-swear-words/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Let me get this straight.

The boy thinks a God-given right should be restricted by the same government the right to keep and bear arms was codified to restrict, yet he thinks he has a right to use profanity? Profanity directed toward an elder, at that?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> The student showed no more disrespect or use any language our current president has not used. If the president can do it and allow his staff to do it everyone can do it . One of trumps press secretaries was on the news talking about anther white house staffer , Steve Bannon , sucking his own cock.
> 
> trump as made fun of the disabled called people names and cursed in public . That is the standard. It is now acceptable to brag about cheating on three wives, to admit to paying off porn stars ( trump threatened to sue for 20 million should Stormy break the Nondisclosure agreement.) To use "locker room " talk when describing sexual assaults.
> 
> ...


You just wanna bitch about Trump; seriously doubt you ever 'saw both sides' as your OP states.

With all Constitutionally granted Rights - comes the inherent requirement of taking responsibility for our own decisions and choices while exercising those Rights. The kid has as much Right to say what he said as Trump has to say what he says. Now, the kid gets to be responsible for the outcomes his choice brings with it... just like you want Trump to be responsible for the outcomes of his choices.

You don't get it both ways.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Exercising one's rights come with risks and consequences.
Just because you have the right to do something, doesn't always mean you should.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

On that protest day I didn't see one single kid standing outside of a school. Ya know why? 

Because I was at work PAYING FOR THOSE LITTLE TURDS EDUCATION; that they obviously aren't taking advantage of because this prepubescent SJW doesn't even understand what the 1A says or means!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm amazed that none of you have noticed how thin this "mans" skin was.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> I'm amazed that none of you have noticed how thin this "mans" skin was.


Wait a tick, your Liberal media, not to mention @RJAMES in the very thread, whine and complain constantly about Trump being "mean" to them and you want to talk about thin skinned?

I had to chuckle on that one.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

He did what he wanted. This was organized by the school and he was representing such. It was not “his” protest. If he chose on his own time and initiative to cuss and it was only a reflection on him nothing would have come of it. He made his school and its administrators look bad to government on whom the school district educators depend on funds and pensions. That was in no way going to be overlooked. The school was all for protest their way, not necessarily for individual protest. Same goes with any organization. If your going to publicly represent an entity or organization in a protest or anything else that organization has a right to expect certain behaviors and those representing it have an obligation to comply Going off the reservation has consequences.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Actually, saying what I want is not supposed to have any consequences _from the government_.

Everyone get your hairsplitter out, and let's go around.

I say that "congress shall make no law..." means that he sits there and takes it if he answers the phone, and he doesn't take any actions in revenge.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> I'm amazed that none of you have noticed how thin this "mans" skin was.


I do not understand your argument.

We have the God given right to keep and bear arms. That does not mean we can go off and shoot anyone or anything we want without consequence. Everybody agrees on that point.

We have the God given right to free speech. That does not mean we can say anything we want without consequence.

Are you really that slow?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Actually, saying what I want is not supposed to have any consequences _from the government_.
> 
> Everyone get your hairsplitter out, and let's go around.
> 
> I say that "congress shall make no law..." means that he sits there and takes it if he answers the phone, and he doesn't take any actions in revenge.


Congress shall make no law.... fits how? It doesn't mean what you suggest it means.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm betting it means that I can say whatever I want regarding our government however I want, and be free from any consequences _from the government,_ because my speech is protected from _government_ action.

Even if I'm a Klan member, advocating illegal segregation.

It doesn't matter what I say or how I say it, the government does not do anything except sit there and take it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I'm betting it means that I can say whatever I want regarding our government however I want, and be free from any consequences _from the government,_ because my speech is protected from _government_ action.
> 
> Even if I'm a Klan member, advocating illegal segregation.
> 
> It doesn't matter what I say or how I say it, the government does not do anything except sit there and take it.


I'm betting no law was created in making the phone call to let the school know their little, poorly educated, foul-mouthed student was disrespectful.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> I'm betting it means that I can say whatever I want regarding our government however I want, and be free from any consequences _from the government,_ because my speech is protected from _government_ action.
> 
> Even if I'm a Klan member, advocating illegal segregation.
> 
> It doesn't matter what I say or how I say it, the government does not do anything except sit there and take it.


This discussion would be much easier IF you could speak!!! Maybe try using a complete sentence sometime so we can maybe get the gist of what deluded idea you are trying to convey. The above quoted is complete nonsense; I could not derive a single coherent thought in any of that nonsense.

(Or maybe take an English 101 class.)


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> Congress shall make no law.... fits how? It doesn't mean what you suggest it means.


Don't you think the student's speech was protected?

Do you think the use of profanity makes his speech unprotected?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Don't you think the student's speech was protected?
> 
> Do you think the use of profanity makes his speech unprotected?


Was his opinion attacked? He crossed the line. Do you think such language is wrapped in immunity because it was used in voicing his opinion?
Let me cut to the chase. You will say yes. I will respond by saying the 1st amendment wasn't written to be used in such manner and that if you think the founding fathers put their lives on the line so that young punks can be foul mouthed and disrespectful to their elders you are in dire need of knowledge. Then again, this has already been determined.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Actually, saying what I want is not supposed to have any consequences _from the government_.
> 
> Everyone get your hairsplitter out, and let's go around.
> 
> ...


Again, you Liberal regressives constantly whine about Trump "not respecting the office" yet you're fine with a little useful idiot not respect a holder of an office.

Just face it, you've lost. Trump has bested your entire narrative and people are waking up to the fact the Left has nothing to offer.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Try shooting your mouth of with foul language in any court room in this country. See how fast you get shutdown by the judge for exercising your first amendment rights. Now see how far a lawsuit against a sitting judge gets you, especially if you ever appear before any other judge. Age is no excuse for not controlling ones mouth. Mental disorders could be. 

It was a school sanctioned function, not a private affair. The school had every expectation that the students participating would follow the rules of the school for speech and behavior. He made a mistake, got corrected for it. Move on and learn your lesson.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Some one ought to send this kid back to school, and make him study the Constitution. Especially the 2A and the 10A.

A state, county or city cannot overrule a Right in the Bill of Rights. There are now 22,000 local laws about guns, and all of them are unconstitutional. Once again, study the Volstead Act and see how the Amendments are altered or repealed. A local "law" means nothing.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I see.

Denton, Sasquatch, you think the content determines whether or not the first amendment applies?

I think not.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> I see.
> 
> Denton, Sasquatch, you think the content determines whether or not the first amendment applies?
> 
> I think not.


You seem to not understand the context of this entire argument.

The kid made a statement (albeit rude) to a government official. The government official (which is where you seem to have some issue with this) did not stop the kid from saying it or punish him for saying it. The government official merly called the kids school and, basically, told on the kid. The school executed punishment on the student, which is well within their rights.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah. We see it completely differently.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Free speech has it's limit. Setting, and content can be regulated. Back to the old yell fire in a movie theater. You can show a pron video it a school to minors.(unless you are a liberal teacher) . Yet the video is free speech. As always it is up to 5 of 9 in the end to decide if the restriction is reasonable How they rule is based on their agenda. or not. The fact the punk thinks it is ok in the first place reflects how agenda drive our education system is.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Freedom of speech has consequences as all rights do. The kid was learning that till the ACLU stepped in with their PCBS. He was being punished as a 17 year old kid who used vulgar language when addressing an adult. He was being taught respect for elders, not denied his right to speech, as uninformed as it was. I can surely attest to how my Dad would have taught me the consequences of swearing to an adult. :beaten:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Don't worry, gang, we'll handle this one. The ACLU has it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The ACLU needs to be publicly defunded. They get reimbursed no matter what creating unequal justice in that others can not match financial resources to contest lawsuits. Let them sue on a basis like everyone else. It is akin to being nonunion and being forced to pay union dues for political activities you disagree with. I am forced to pay taxes to fund this organization to do things I politically disagree with. If others want to donate so be it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> The student showed no more disrespect or use any language our current president has not used. If the president can do it and allow his staff to do it everyone can do it . One of trumps press secretaries was on the news talking about anther white house staffer , Steve Bannon , sucking his own ding-a-ling.
> 
> trump as made fun of the disabled called people names and cursed in public . That is the standard. It is now acceptable to brag about cheating on three wives, to admit to paying off porn stars ( trump threatened to sue for 20 million should Stormy break the Nondisclosure agreement.) To use "locker room " talk when describing sexual assaults.
> 
> ...


This thread is not about Trump and you electing to capitalize or not to capitalize the T in his name, only allows you to show your own childish ass.



Kauboy said:


> Exercising one's rights come with risks and consequences.
> Just because you have the right to do something, doesn't always mean you should.


Exactly. Life is full of choices and you get to make your own choices and bear the subsequent consequences.



Jammer Six said:


> Actually, saying what I want is not supposed to have any consequences _from the government_.
> 
> Everyone get your hairsplitter out, and let's go around.
> 
> ...


We agree on one single point and that being a punk was involved, the foul mouthed punk kid


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'd rather have a President swearing than a community agitator sending billions of dollars in cash to Iran in the middle of the night.

That's just me though...your priorities may vary.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Robie said:


> I'd rather have a President swearing than a community agitator sending billions of dollars in cash to Iran in the middle of the night.
> 
> That's just me though...your priorities may vary.


Swearing Presidents isn't anything new, just whiney ass liberals bitching about it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Something tells me our two resident liberals/progressives don't have a problem with gangsta rap...don't have a problem with the major networks showing extreme violence...don't have a problem with draq queens promoting an unhealthy agenda...

But a President that says "son-of-a-bitch"? Oh my Lord....what has the world come to?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I see.
> 
> Denton, Sasquatch, you think the content determines whether or not the first amendment applies?
> 
> I think not.


You have the right to speak your mind. You have the responsibility not to be civil and not vulgar.

You think, not. Using a comma in your last sentence would have made it more accurate.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> You have the right to speak your mind. You have the responsibility to be civil and not vulgar.
> 
> You think, not. Using a comma in your last sentence would have made it more accurate.


I have the responsibility to own the outcome of whether I choose to be civil or vulgar.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> I'm betting it means that I can say whatever I want regarding our government however I want, and be free from any consequences _from the government,_ because my speech is protected from _government_ action.
> 
> Even if I'm a Klan member, advocating illegal segregation.
> 
> It doesn't matter what I say or how I say it, the government does not do anything except sit there and take it.


What if the kid had said _"Y'all are a bunch of f'kwads and I feel like blowing up the school"_. No actual threat..just the kid expressing his feelings. Should that have been reported?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> What if the kid had said _"Y'all are a bunch of f'kwads and I feel like blowing up the school"_. No actual threat..just the kid expressing his feelings. Should that have been reported?


He _does_ have a right to his feelings, after all. Heck. If you live in the right community, you have the right to loot and burn stores if your feelings are intense.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I'm amazed that none of you have noticed how thin this "mans" skin was.


That's rich. The adults in this situation acted completely appropriate.
Long ago and far away, in public high school I had a math teacher that would give you three swats on the butt with a paddle for merely slouching in your seat in his class. 
He was a veteran, 82nd Airborne, who jumped into Normandy just after midnight on D-Day. If the little twit in question called him by any other appellation other than "sir" he would have intensely regretted it. Of this I have no doubt.

In fact, addressing ANY elders without using Sir or Ma'am would guarantee punishment. This was simply a fact of life in the South.

You claim to be an Army veteran - did you ever call one of your platoon sergeants a F***WAD to his face? 
I didn't think so.
What do you think would have happened to you if you did?

The very attitude displayed by you and others of your ilk are directly responsible for the down fall of civility in society today.
And you know what? That attitude is the biggest reason Trump won the election in a landslide. The average American is sick and tired of liberal/leftist Bovine Scatology.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What @rice paddy daddy said, in spades! Freshman year of high school was a terrible shock to me. I was called "Mister" and I had to wear a tie and suitcoat. If you misbehaved, the Brothers would take you down to the gym, put the gloves on, and "teach" you how to box. I grew up a lot there. I wouldn't trade the experience for the world.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I remember visiting a fellow guardsman's home, back in 1992. He and I were having a discussion on politics or something like that when his six-year-old daughter interrupts to babble some nonsense she thought was pertinent to the disussion. Rather than reprimanding her, he allowed her to interrupt. He could tell I was not amused, so he informed me that he and his wife were teaching her that her thoughts and opinions were as valuable as anyone else's. I was not amused by that explanation, either.

I'm seeing similarities.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

If your concerned about items the occupant of the Whitehouse did or said. Do I really need to quote William Jefferson Clinton or Hillary Rodham Clinton and there treatment of woman 20 years ago???



RJAMES said:


> The student showed no more disrespect or use any language our current president has not used. If the president can do it and allow his staff to do it everyone can do it . One of trumps press secretaries was on the news talking about anther white house staffer , Steve Bannon , sucking his own ding-a-ling.
> 
> trump as made fun of the disabled called people names and cursed in public . That is the standard. It is now acceptable to brag about cheating on three wives, to admit to paying off porn stars ( trump threatened to sue for 20 million should Stormy break the Nondisclosure agreement.) To use "locker room " talk when describing sexual assaults.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

17-year-old Noah Christiansen of Robert McQueen High School in Reno, NV is one foolish little socialist punk and if I was his father I'd whip his little ass and make the future socialist very very sorry he did what he did.

But obviously, my sons would never have done something that stupid, fight to give away their rights, so I' good. But out of pure principle, the little douchebag needs his ass kicked anyway.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I so wish that our once great Republic would return to the times that one of my hero's, @rice paddy daddy, describes below.

God, PLEASE SAVE THIS REPUBLIC!



rice paddy daddy said:


> That's rich. The adults in this situation acted completely appropriate.
> Long ago and far away, in public high school I had a math teacher that would give you three swats on the butt with a paddle for merely slouching in your seat in his class.
> He was a veteran, 82nd Airborne, who jumped into Normandy just after midnight on D-Day. If the little twit in question called him by any other appellation other than "sir" he would have intensely regretted it. Of this I have no doubt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Don't worry, gang, we'll handle this one. The ACLU has it.


_*"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."*_

No law made.
No abridgment suffered.
No case.

Class dismissed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Don't worry, gang, we'll handle this one. The ACLU has it.


Yeah; there's an organization that is real concerned with the constitution. Yeah.


----------

